# CA desert tortoise posted for adoption at Sanbernardino shelter



## Razan (Mar 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity today I looked at surrounding shelters for a tortoise and found one with no problem. He was listed with "act quickly as this shelter does not hold pets for long". The tortoise was there for 10 days already. I emailed them and asked isn't this a protected species? I said do not euthanized this tortoise and asked them to call me if he is not adopted and I will take him. The listing changed within 5 minutes to " I have been adopted". They didn't realize they had a native species.

I'm no expert. I could be wrong too.

If you live in CA and want a desert tortoise please check the shelters. Sulcatas seem to be just running around too.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 29, 2016)

no picture? They often miss identify Russian as Desserts and vice versa.


----------



## Razan (Mar 29, 2016)

dmmj said:


> no picture? They often miss identify Russian as Desserts and vice versa.



Maybe you can help me out with that. I found the picture going to www.sbcity.org/animals, then to adoptable, then to others. Sorry I am computer challenged and do not know how to transfer the page to here.


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 29, 2016)

Razan said:


> Maybe you can help me out with that. I found the picture going to www.sbcity.org/animals, then to adoptable, then to others. Sorry I am computer challenged and do not know how to transfer the page to here.


That looks very much a russian tort.


----------



## Moore (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry for my northern ignorance. As a Canadian, I am curious. Is there any captive bred desert or gopher tortoise available in the pet trade? I know they are threatened and indigenous, just wondering if anyone is working with them in captivity, or if it's even allowed for that matter. Thanks eh


----------



## ascott (Mar 31, 2016)

Moore said:


> Sorry for my northern ignorance. As a Canadian, I am curious. Is there any captive bred desert or gopher tortoise available in the pet trade? I know they are threatened and indigenous, just wondering if anyone is working with them in captivity, or if it's even allowed for that matter. Thanks eh



Not legally. There are rules and laws against a human transporting the species across state lines...let alone from one country to another....they are listed as endangered and a protected species, for now anyways. Their need for very specific geographical ranges plays a huge role....not the only role, but a very important one....


----------



## Moore (Mar 31, 2016)

That's what I assumed, it's a shame, they seem like they would be a lot of fun to work with. Thanks for the clarification. Keep my fingers crossed that they make a recovery!


----------

